# Burlington, NC-Janelle gave Goldie a home, now has to find her another home..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Burlington, NC-Janelle gave this Lost girl a home, now has to find her another home..

Janelle found Goldie, who is 10-12 years old in Nov. 2009, did ALL she COULD to find her owner, nobody came forward, so she decided to give her a home forever, but now Janelle's life has taken a turn. Please email Janelle with any help you can provide.

*From Janelle:*

I now am forced to try to re-home her due to my senior father, being too senior. If you can assist, cross post or anything, I need help in getting this awesome dog a foster or forever home. I had to move in with my dad and now, he wants me to move out, just got my stuff in here last weekend and now am quite sure this was a huge mistake. I need to move from here and can’t take all these dogs I* have with me and am asking for assistance in finding this really sweet girl another home, **was gonna keep her but now have to move again,*


*Janelle Wolves

[email protected]*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am assuming you have emailed the NC rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues*

The rescues were emld. like in Nov. or Dec.
Sandy (Carolina Mom) said that Cape Fear and GRRCC are full and she suggested to her intake coor. at Cape Fear to contact the other rescues, but doesn't know yet if she will.
*FosterMom: Can you put a plea into Neuse River for Janelle and Goldie.
Poor Janelle has given her a home for seven months, is now unemployed and disabled and can't afford to buy a house *so at best will have to rent and can't keep all the dogs she owns and Goldie, too. She Really Needs Help.

*I can send you her emails if you want.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> The rescues were emld. like in Nov. or Dec.
> Sandy (Carolina Mom) said that Cape Fear and GRRCC are full and she suggested to her intake coor. at Cape Fear to contact the other rescues, but doesn't know yet if she will.
> *FosterMom: Can you put a plea into Neuse River for Janelle and Goldie.*
> *Poor Janelle has given her a home for seven months, is now unemployed and disabled and can't afford to buy a house *so at best will have to rent and can't keep all the dogs she owns and Goldie, too. She Really Needs Help.
> ...


*Karen-*

*I sent Goldie's/Burlington's info directly to the Intake Coordinator with NRGRR since she was already working with them-NRGRR had her listed as a Courstedy Referral.*

*As I told you in previous emails, the owner must contact the Rescue Group directly herself. I help CFGRR with Intakes/Owner Surrenders. When we are contacted regarding an Owner Surrender, we have to deal with the Owner of the Dog directly due to legalities. The Intake Questionnaire must be completed, an evaluation of the dog has to be done and if the dog is accepted into Rescue, the owner must sign a Surrender Release form relinquishing ownership and rights to the dog. *

*GRRCC and TGRR were also included in the email that was sent to CFGRR, however, it was not sent directly to the Intake Coordinators. *

*If NRGRR can not take Goldie/Burlington in, then the Intake Coordinator will contact the Intake Coordinator of another Golden Rescue Group. It will be up to the Intake Coordinators of the Golden Resuce groups to contact Janelle directly to start the Intake Process if they are able to help. *

*I sent the info to our Intake Coordinator also-she is going to contact some of the other groups to see if any of them can help. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I will tell Janelle to call Neuse River then.

Everyone says what an animal advocate she is and how much she does for rescue. We just have to try to help her and I appreciate your help.


----------

